#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  VISIMIX for agitator design

## vishesh.panchal

Dear Freinds ,



Please post a ******** and links for VISIMIX ??

thanks in advance 

Rgds

DharmeshSee More: VISIMIX for agitator design

----------


## vishesh.panchal

Dear Freinds

Please help i need badly this program

Please contribute .

Anu other alternative to VISIMix???????

Please help and thanks in advance for the help to forum members

Rgds

Dharmesh

----------


## Marke626

Visimix is here:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vishesh.panchal

How about the --------?

----------

